# Do You Know What Percentages You Spend In Each Category?



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2022)

I do not want or need to know what your income is. The question is do you know what percentage of your income is spent in the categories shown in or similar to these pie charts? I was curious as to how mine compared to these. As of 2021 mine were:
30% Saving & Investing
30% Charities & Gifts (including monetary..to family members)
22% Housing & Utilities
6% Medical (including Medicare) & RXs
4% Groceries
3% Taxes
5% Everything else


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> 30% Saving & Investing
> 30% Charities & Gifts


Very impressive!!  I am sure I don't come close to you on either.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 20, 2022)

I spend 78.34772% On wine, women, and song. The rest I waste. Mike


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 20, 2022)

No......


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Very impressive!!  I am sure I don't come close to you on either.


Thank you. As you can see my housing-utility expenses are quite low, as is everything else really. Because of that my income exceeds my expenses, so I have a lot left over to "play" with. More factors are taken into consideration when determining what my *obligatory* charitable donation will be which is why it's on the high side.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 20, 2022)

We don't track our spending very much. We haven't had any debt in decades, and we live a moderate lifestyle.  If we need something, we get it. But, if it's a major purchase, we do some comparison shopping.  About our only "waste" is our love of casinos....but with this Covid, our visits have been substantially reduced.  The bank/investment accounts continue to grow nicely in case things change in the future.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes, I know because almost all of my expenses are put on my credit card and they send me a year-end report showing me what has been spent in each category.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 20, 2022)

My pie chart would read pretty much the opposite of yours, Miss Diva, with Housing/Utilities in the 30% slice, Charities/Gifts in the 5% slice, and everything else in the slices between.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 20, 2022)

Do You Know What Percentages You Spend In Each Category?​
Yes

Not sayin' what/where, but we tuck away $1000/mo without crimping our style


----------



## Jace (Jan 20, 2022)

Never really been great in math...just know..not in debt.


----------



## Jules (Jan 20, 2022)

My husband has it on a spreadsheet.  I don’t have a clue what the breakdown is and don’t worry since we’re not in debt.  We’re very conservative in our spending.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I do not want or need to know what your income is. The question is do you know what percentage of your income is spent in the categories shown in or similar to these pie charts? I was curious as to how mine compared to these. As of 2021 mine were:
> 30% Saving & Investing
> 30% Charities & Gifts (including monetary..to family members)
> 22% Housing & Utilities
> ...


That is an impressive amount being saved or given to charity. I am also impressed by the low amount spent on groceries.
I don’t have a clue as to what my percentages would be.


----------



## Wren (Jan 21, 2022)

I know roughly what I spend each month but wouldn’t have the time or inclination to work it out to an exact  percentage !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 21, 2022)

I record my spending in a notebook, but I don't tally my expenses by category.

In the months where my expenses exceed my SS and pension annuity, I instinctively tap the brakes and reduce spending until things level out. 

Every few years, I dip into savings and investment income to cover large outlays for things like vehicles, medical, dental, etc...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2022)

Pecos said:


> That is an impressive amount being saved or given to charity. I am also impressed by the low amount spent on groceries.
> I don’t have a clue as to what my percentages would be.


Thank you MDB. I know how to take advantage of grocery bargains. Also, I don't buy red meat and of course, no pork. Plus I am not eating as much as I used to, which wasn't that much to begin with.

@Wren @Aunt Bea @Jules  It's easier for me to keep track of the figures because I use a self tallying, categorized spreadsheet. It shows monthly and annual tallies. This spreadsheet has also made it easier for me to figure out what my obligatory charitable donation will be and with some aspects of tax preparation. Here's the template for the spreadsheet I've been using for about 12 years. I just need to tweak the categories a little bit.
https://www.vertex42.com/ExcelTemplates/family-budget-planner.html



Don M. said:


> We don't track our spending very much. We haven't had any debt in decades, and we live a moderate lifestyle.  If we need something, we get it. But, if it's a major purchase, we do some comparison shopping.  About our only "waste" is our love of casinos....but with this Covid, our visits have been substantially reduced.  The bank/investment accounts continue to grow nicely in case things change in the future.


Don, the last time you went to a casino were the seats separated more than before COVID and did they have a mask mandate? The only time I go to a casino is when I take the bus to go to my timeshare in Atlantic City. The bus company/casinos give slot credits of between $25 and $30, according to which casino one gets off at. I play that credit , get usually at least half back (once I won $52) and I'm done. I get off at Resorts now because it's just easier to maneuver the casino with luggage. I noticed the last time I was there, they had rescinded the mask mandate, removed the social distancing markers and put the seats back like they were before the pandemic. I wasn't happy about that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2022)

yes I know pretty much from day to day where my money is spent... I keep a close eye on everything. 

I'm lucky  that I have no debt, so it's easier for me to take  my eye off the ball than someone who has debts.. but I like to be aware of where my money is at all times...


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 21, 2022)

I spread around most my wealth to keep the economy going,
yet, I have a  small hidden stash, Where? I am not showing. 
will it be enough you asked to live a life retired?
I many never know the answer, for I was just fired.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As you can see my housing-utility expenses are quite low, as is everything else really. Because of that my income exceeds my expenses, so I have a lot left over to "play" with.


Yes, but you "_play_" with your excess a lot more responsibly that many of us!


----------



## charry (Jan 21, 2022)

I just spend lol………I’m normally ok, since hubby and I don’t go out anymore , only for drives ,
so I guess I spend more on the car and petrol …….


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 21, 2022)

A good 10% on auto expenses, and that is without any loans!


----------



## Knight (Jan 21, 2022)

With 2 soc. sec. direct deposit, 2 pension direct deposit, 2 traditional IRA  MRD direct deposit & 2 self directed IRA MRD direct deposit as income.  

Our spending comes down to. No clue, no budget, no debt.


----------



## Tom52 (Jan 21, 2022)

Unless everyone lumped their spending into the same categories as you it would be just too much effort to give a comparison.  What I can sort of compare is groceries, which for me includes cleaning products and personal care items purchased in grocery stores, yeah and some adult beverages.  In our case groceries are closer to 8% of "income".  

But if incomes are significantly different your 4% might be the same amount as my 8%. I just don't see the value in comparing percentages, there is no context to it unless you are comparing to people with similar "incomes".


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes, I do, thanks to my OCD everything is planned in advance.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2022)

Tom52 said:


> Unless everyone lumped their spending into the same categories as you it would be just too much effort to give a comparison.  What I can sort of compare is groceries, which for me includes cleaning products and personal care items purchased in grocery stores, yeah and some adult beverages.  In our case groceries are closer to 8% of "income".
> 
> But if incomes are significantly different your 4% might be the same amount as my 8%. I just don't see the value in comparing percentages, there is no context to it unless you are comparing to people with similar "incomes".


I get your point but the point of this post *is not to compare *each other's percentages, it's for each individual to have an idea of how their expenditures are divvied up. Some use these pie charts as a guide when making budgets...though not many, I suspect. For instance, I've seen that one shouldn't spend more than 33% of income on mortgage/housing payments. Another "rule of thumb" these days is save 10 - 15% for emergency funds. Again, not many people are doing that (or are able to do that). I never used the pie charts, but when I saw the first chart, since fooling around with numbers is what I like to do, I decided to see what my percentages are like.

@Tish _"Yes, I do, thanks to my OCD everything is planned in advance."_
 I so understand! I never thought of it as being my OCD that causes me to plan my spending  in advance (most times 3 months, sometimes up to 6 months) because I've been doing it since I was in my mid 20's, out of necessity.  Good for you!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2022)

Our spending is roughly equal to our income (not yet drawing both SS checks or IRA draws).  No mortgage, no car loans, no debt and we have a nice cushion.  We're conservative in our spending but can buy what we need or want.  

At some points in my life I needed to track every penny. Fortunately that's no longer true, nor is it likely to be for the rest of our lives - God willing and the creek don't rise. 

What I know about myself is that the more attention I focus on money, the more focused on money I become.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 22, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Our spending is roughly equal to our income (not yet drawing both SS checks or IRA draws).  No mortgage, no car loans, no debt and we have a nice cushion.  We're conservative in our spending but can buy what we need or want.
> 
> At some points in my life I needed to track every penny. Fortunately that's no longer true, nor is it likely to be for the rest of our lives - God willing and the creek don't rise.
> 
> What I know about myself is that the more attention I focus on money, the more focused on money I become.


I'm debt free too Star. It's a nice feeling isn't it ! And as indicated above, my income exceeds my expenditures by a nice percentage. I don't need to tap into my retirement nest egg at all. But out of force of habit, I still track my spending. Like you said "God willing and the creek don't rise"..we'll be okay.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 23, 2022)

Hub says he doesn't want to be the richest man in the graveyard so we don't  focus a lot on a budget.  Love our home and our lifestyle and son is well off so don't have to obsess over finances.  Its so nice to be able to give to those less fortunate.

So very grateful.  Love the little things, we do - our book budget does need some tightening though...lol.  Can't let hub alone in a bookstore for more than 10 minutes!

Life is good, very good for us lucky old folks...lol.


----------



## Rich29 (Jan 23, 2022)

We are into retirement and our spending equals SS, Pension plus Required Minimum Distribution (from IRA).
We are debt free and investments continue to grow. Percentages are roughly the following:
17% Taxes
30% Food and Housing
18% Insurance (Medical, House, Auto)
  8% Travel & Entertainment
12% Charities & Gifts
15% Other


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Hub says he doesn't want to be the richest man in the graveyard so we don't  focus a lot on a budget.  Love our home and our lifestyle and son is well off so don't have to obsess over finances.  Its so nice to be able to give to those less fortunate.
> 
> So very grateful.  Love the little things, we do - our book budget does need some tightening though...lol.  Can't let hub alone in a bookstore for more than 10 minutes!
> 
> Life is good, very good for us lucky old folks...lol.


So glad to read about your comfortable lifestyle Liberty. _"Its so nice to be able to give to those less fortunate." _I feel the same way. My 19 year old granddaughter is the same way about books, as is my son. My granddaughter's idea of a good time is going to Barnes & Noble.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 23, 2022)

Interesting discussion, Diva! Without any debt, and a comfortable lifestyle, I'm happy to say I spend less per month than I take in, which allows me a cushion to give to charity and family, or save. I haven't done a percentage pie chart, though.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 23, 2022)

I just look at what I have at the end of each year


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Interesting discussion, Diva! Without any debt, and a comfortable lifestyle, I'm happy to say I spend less per month than I take in, which allows me a cushion to give to charity and family, or save. I haven't done a percentage pie chart, though.


I'm glad you find this thread interesting and I'm happy that you are in a good financial position.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 25, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you. As you can see my housing-utility expenses are quite low, as is everything else really. Because of that my income exceeds my expenses, so I have a lot left over to "play" with. More factors are taken into consideration when determining what my *obligatory* charitable donation will be which is why it's on the high side.


Love your avatar, Diva!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 25, 2022)

I don't track percentages, but I do watch the monthly cash flow.   I transfer money to savings whenever I can; I tranfer from savings to checking to cover out-of-ordinary expenditures.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 25, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Love your avatar, Diva!


Thank you Carouselsilver.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 27, 2022)

We live in a HCOL area (coastal NorCA) so our fixed expenses are high. I recently worked with our insurance broker and doubled/tripled our coverages, which were woefully out of date. Sent our total insurance bills skyrocketing, but _c'est la vie,_ that's what was needed. 

We also have LTCi policies so that is our second biggest expense next to food/dining out, which I lump together because for us the two go hand-in-hand. Spouse is happy to eat at home but I get antsy if I can't dine out regularly. There are literally thousands of restaurants within an hour or less drive in any direction, from our home, and a number of them are deservedly famous in foodie circles. 

Fortunately we have a good net monthly income which more than covers everything. It is from pensions (his very large - 40 yrs with one company! - mine modest), my SocSec, and a $3K monthly distribution from our portfolio which is less than 3% of total assets. Last year we established a DAF (Donor Advised Fund) on the advice of our financial advisory firm, for the majority of our charitable contributions. 

Charity donations was not a large category for us - probably no more than 15% - but 4 yrs ago we agreed to a sizable donation to an organization we've been affiliated with for almost a decade. They are doing a remodeling project to bring their facility up to date and it's already made a big difference. Because the donation was so large, we spread it out over five years, and after a couple of years our advisors suggested the DAF as a way to front-load our deductible expenses for 2021 taxes. Haven't given all the paperwork yet to our CPA but I think it will make a big difference for this one year.

As others have mentioned, because travel is so restricted these days, that money just sits around unless we find something to spend it on. So, we're getting those minor but annoying small house projects done, when we can get any workmen scheduled. All the tradespeople are BUSY! Good for them, but the consumer has to just be patient and get in line, sigh.

With no kids, a small mortgage at rock-bottom interest (we took it out last year to free up some equity, as we had a costly partial foundation project to fund), our discretionary monthly income is roughly 40% of our net income. This is after paying for all fixed costs except groceries/dining out.

Food/dining out is a large category for us. I love to cook but hate cooking every day, seven days a week. So we dine out two or three times a week. This is down considerably from when we were able to do our multi-day car trips, where we ate out twice a day, for 3-6 days! 

We usually traveled every 6-8 weeks, so not that often.....but I really miss it and want to schedule at least 2 or 3 trips this year. One to Napa Valley, at least two to Sonoma County - yum, food and wine for days ......


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 27, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> We live in a HCOL area (coastal NorCA) so our fixed expenses are high. I recently worked with our insurance broker and doubled/tripled our coverages, which were woefully out of date. Sent our total insurance bills skyrocketing, but _c'est la vie,_ that's what was needed.
> 
> We also have LTCi policies so that is our second biggest expense next to food/dining out, which I lump together because for us the two go hand-in-hand. Spouse is happy to eat at home but I get antsy if I can't dine out regularly. There are literally thousands of restaurants within an hour or less drive in any direction, from our home, and a number of them are deservedly famous in foodie circles.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're able to enjoy a very comfortable lifestyle. I feel ya about eating out. What sealed the deal for my (then future) husband was that he took me out to eat at least 5 days a week. Part of the reason was he owned a store that closed around 9, sometimes later and he never knew what he felt like having. Another thing was he knew I hated to cook...so I got spoiled. We became the diner king and queen. N.J. has lots of excellent diners with great choices. We also enjoyed the Chinese buffet places. Before he passed, we had cut back quite a bit though and I hardly eat out any more.

I pay no taxes on my RMDs because they are sent from the brokerage to St. Jude's.  I know what you mean about needing that vacation time. Before my husband got so sickly, I spent 6 weeks at our timeshare (not concurrent) and would have spent more time but his ailments escalated during the last quarter of 2018. in fact we were supposed to be vacationing his birthday week. I went ahead because he had some business to take care of. He wound up being hospitalized so I had to come home.  Shortly after he died, I went to Tampa for 10 days to visit my honorary son and his GF.  The same year, I took my first cruise (to Bermuda). I also stayed at our timeshare a couple of weeks. I miss being able to go so often. I vacationed less than 14 days in 2020 and last year. I hope to be  able to take at least 3 - 4 weeks this year, more if this pandemic gets under better control. I put the trip I was supposed to take to Tampa this month on hold.


----------

